# NCASE M1: a crowdfunded Mini-ITX case



## illli (Feb 13, 2013)

*NCASE M1: a crowdfunded Mini-ITX case (preorders now live)*

edit: preorders now closed! http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ncase-m1-mini-itx-pc-case/ funding campaign closed on August 31.
*edit 2: people can still order one for the next few days through their website http://www.ncases.com/ *(they've also added an option to buy an extra top w/o the optical disc slot) 

i don't have any insider info or direct affiliation.  i just get the info from their original forum like everyone else.  could be possible they'll offer more than 600 in the future, but i'd suggest just check their topic to see what happens: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1717132


----------



## Ronnyv1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I LOVE this! really hope they can get it off the ground :3


----------



## illli (Feb 19, 2013)

looks like they reached their goal and surpassed it in only 4 days


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 19, 2013)

well ofcourse they surpassed it! just look at that case, its smexy.

i think there was someone from TPU working on a design of an Matx case as well!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2013)

That is an awesome case. I would like to one day do a mitx build. I would also like to use my 80mm thick monsta radiator though and I am not sure how I will manage that... yet.

For those who don't click links.


----------



## Ronnyv1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Not sure I dig the roughly 200$ price tag at all :\


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 19, 2013)

Ronnyv1 said:


> Not sure I dig the roughly 200$ price tag at all :\



this may look simple from the outside, but inside its really complicated. there are a lot of folding and pressing required to make the components. hence the higher price. 200$ is actually nice for something that can fit a long GPU, an mATX motherboard and a good amount of cooling!


----------



## illli (Feb 22, 2013)

200 isnt bad considering they won't be selling thousands of these.  its a small batch that will be made, outsourced, they can't compete with other established companies who can set lower prices by having thousands made. 

anyways, good news is they've already ordered the first prototype! 

"Hey everyone! We’re pleased to announce that we’ve ordered the first prototype from Lian Li! And thanks to the generous support from all of our backers, we’ve also gone ahead and paid for the tooling for the front I/O module, which otherwise would have to wait until production."


----------



## illli (Mar 13, 2013)

the prototype has arrived


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2013)

I dunno, but for some reason I feel that i must have one.


----------



## illli (Apr 2, 2013)

case is closer to completion 






you can find all the pictures in this post here: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ncase-m1-prototype-a-mini-itx-case?c=gallery


----------



## vladmire (Apr 7, 2013)

i hope they release it soon  i can't wait for that chassis


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 7, 2013)

This seems to be in an awkward place size wise. Looks to be close to a tight Micro ATX case.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks good. I like it. To me it looks like a cross between a Lian-Li and a Fractal Design designs. Very nice indeed. I like the how it has a triple pci bay to fit those big gpus in which is usually not possible in a mini-itx case. The $200 price seems fine to me. There doesn't seem to be too much competition. And also it being aluminium should make it a bit lighter so should be good for LANs.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 7, 2013)

I can see that case becoming an oven.


----------



## illli (Jun 27, 2013)

They are in the process of finalizing shipping costs.

They put up a poll to find out which countries their customers reside in (most donors didn’t provide their address and some people missed the prototype campaign).

Please use this link: www.ncases.com/poll


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2013)

really nice case, tho the pricerange kinda set me off well i gues i stay on my NODE 304 i love those mITX boxes 

well also i noticed it share a lot of the NODE 304 idea, thats nice to see mITX case that are able to house powerrigs. (even if my A10-5800K build isnt what we can call a powerrig xD)


----------



## caution (Jul 18, 2013)

Reseting my passwords and getting my accound back from the dead, only to post that:

"This is awsome! Can't wait "


----------



## illli (Aug 8, 2013)

according to Necere preorders will be sometime this month. i'll update the topic once that happens, if anyone is interested. this will be a limited run, and no guarantees they'll ever make any more in the future. i've never read them speak of any future plans after this but maybe if it does better than expected.. who knows


----------



## Vario (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like my old p4 shuttle, but thats not a bad thing


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2013)

Very nice, looks very Lian Li to me, the style, the vent holes.


----------



## illli (Aug 11, 2013)

Lian Li is doing the manufacturing for them, so probably why the holes look similar to their cases  

preorders now live! http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ncase-m1-mini-itx-pc-case/
**IMPORTANT: please add $1 if you'd like silver exterior panels (not $0.01). To claim more than one case you MUST make separate pledges for each.**


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2013)

illli said:


> Lian Li is doing the manufacturing for them, so probably why the holes look similar to their cases
> 
> preorders now live! http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ncase-m1-mini-itx-pc-case/
> **IMPORTANT: please add $1 if you'd like silver exterior panels (not $0.01). To claim more than one case you MUST make separate pledges for each.**



You can certainly see the Lian Li influence, soon as I saw it I thought of Lian Li. Very nice case for a Itx build.


----------



## illli (Aug 17, 2013)

564 out of 600 claimed  
i think it is safe to say they'll reach 600


----------



## Nordic (Aug 17, 2013)

I am debating over whether or not I will. Anyone know if this is a one time go or if they will be producing more of these in the future?


----------



## illli (Aug 17, 2013)

as far as i know they never said anything about any more being produced after this run.  but on the other hand it seems as though there is a market for this... so who really knows.

edit: good news,  i read this post today:

"We decided to extend pre-orders on our own website for the few that missed IGG.

The Reason:
1) Funds sent by IGG to PayPal cannot be refunded 100% back to our backers. The payment is technically sent by IGG, not by the backer and the refund function is disabled. In the end, we lose $ from our own pockets in order to refund our backers in full.
2) IGG is slow getting back to our customers and us.
3) A contribution via PayPal between backers and us provides us certified shipping addresses of our backers for reference. "

basically people will order via their website instead of indiegogo page http://www.ncases.com/ they also added an option to buy an extra top panel w/o the optical disc slot


----------



## illli (Aug 23, 2013)

they've made 60 more available on the indiegogo page


----------



## illli (Aug 28, 2013)

just a reminder, only 3 days left


----------

